# Captain Hook's full name



## lwhitehead (Dec 9, 2017)

What is Captain Hook's full name?, 


LW


----------



## Birb (Dec 9, 2017)

It took me about a minute to figure out.

His name is Captain James Hook.


----------



## lwhitehead (Dec 9, 2017)

Then what's with JAS Hook then?, not Jacobus 


LW


----------



## Jack of all trades (Dec 10, 2017)

Jas is an abbreviation of James. 

But if it's JAS, then that seems like initials to me.

Was there an actual Captain Hook, or just the character in Peter Pan?


----------



## Birb (Dec 10, 2017)

When I looked the only result of "What is captain hook's full name" referenced the peter pan character


----------



## velo (Jan 19, 2018)

From the book- "Hook was not his true name. To reveal who he really was would even at this date set the country in a blaze"

I don't recall it ever being revealed in Barrie's works.


----------

